# Security Update



## Null (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey All,

I've spent a chunk of time today playing around with the forum's code to try and wire in a new security feature. Some of you may have encountered an error page during this time. If so, my bad.

The end result is that all links on the forum now go through an anonymizer. That means if you click my link http://www.google.com, you'll first be passed through another website that erases referral information (meaning the target website can't see you've come from cwckiforums.com) This is a pretty common thing now in some communities, but after the Love-Shy people found our thread about them, I figured now would be as good a time as any to get the code working.


Champthom's reason for deleting the Lolcow Forum to a few days ago was centered around a concern that the people of this forum would end up on the target side of hostility, and there's truth to that. A lot of people find this website because of a sadistic obsession with Chris. I've written a sort of Moderation Manifesto I'll pass around soon to the team to help combat this problem before anything even happens. The idea is this:


Don't post identifying information about yourself, even in General.
Don't have a username that can easily lead to your Dox. If searching your name in Google leads to every account you've made online in the last 10 years, PM me.
Don't make yourself a victim. Don't say anything that would hurt if it was brought up a year later.

Although the mods already have good "sperg sense", I want to ban people that make themselves easy prey or whom are obviously evil and sadistic that the rest of us probably don't want to be around.


And just to make this clear: nothing's happened. The love-shies have prodded the forum a bit to see who's browsing their forum and making laughingstocks out of them. Nobody has gotten hurt, but for good measure I'm going take some preemptive steps in case anyone does join the forum that happens to be completely insane.


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 26, 2013)

Good advice. After all, breaking rule #2 is how Tacowiz _and_ PDK were dox'd.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 26, 2013)

Wait, the Loveshy forum found out about our forum?

Anyway...

*Searches user name on Google*


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Wait, the Loveshy forum found out about our forum?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> *Searches user name on Google*


Yep. No idea how though.


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 26, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Anyway...
> 
> *Searches user name on Google*



You're famous!


----------



## Surtur (Feb 26, 2013)

Googleing Surtur shows no identifying information...


----------



## CatParty (Feb 26, 2013)

oh no i googled "catparty"

[youtube]z_Iiw7TuZ-A[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 26, 2013)

The horrific truth about me.







That guy looks like a total badass. Maybe I should change my avatar to this.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 26, 2013)

I only use this name for CWC forums thankfully.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 26, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I want to ban people that make themselves easy prey



Curious about this...is it because it makes the community a target for trolling generally?


----------



## Null (Feb 26, 2013)

The idea is that, if someone is constantly posting material like: "Wow today I went to my school in my fursuit and even my teachers laughed at me, so I cut myself through the costume and the blood stained my fur, symbolically and literally representing the bond between me and Chuckles the Fox", they need to be banned so people don't come here specifically to ridicule that one person.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 27, 2013)

Stratochu leads back only to this forum. Strato and Stratowhammy lead to about two dozen different people each on all kinds of boards. My IRL name only leads back to pages about old (1970s/80s) serial killings (I share a name with a serial-murder victim), numerous obituaries, LinkedIn and other professional site profiles, Google News archives and people directories, none of which refer to me myself. So good luck trying to find me!


----------



## spaps (Feb 27, 2013)

My username only leads to something called SPAPs, except you can find my Steam account too. Luckily, it doesn't show any of my personal info.


----------



## Vincent (Feb 27, 2013)

I just chose a random male name, it's not even my real name! Hopefully, I should be fine.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 27, 2013)

My deviantArt tagline had my real name, so I just changed it.


----------



## DV 259 (Feb 27, 2013)

Personally, I'm fine, but if you google "mortal wombat" you get the profile for a Cracked.com columnist.


----------

